# Jeff Beck at the Montreal Jazz Fest next summer!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

For our 30th anniverssary, we are happy to announce the coming of Jeff Beck at the Next Montreal Jazz Fest.



http://www.montrealjazzfest.com/Fijm2008/accueil_en.aspx



Tickets on sale tomorrow at noon http://laplacedesarts.com/index.en.html


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

How I would love to see this. Unfortunately, I'm not in Montreal but maybe he will add some other Canadian dates?

TG


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know about his other plans, sorry


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw JB years ago when he was into his weird fusion era. It was disappointing, I was looking for an earlier JB.

I'd love to see him again. Pretty expensive tickets when you have to fly to Montreal to see him though. Maybe I can convince my wife it's a vacation.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

That is awesome. I will go to see that for sure.

Daniel


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

dwagar said:


> I saw JB years ago when he was into his weird fusion era. It was disappointing, I was looking for an earlier JB.
> 
> I'd love to see him again. Pretty expensive tickets when you have to fly to Montreal to see him though. Maybe I can convince my wife it's a vacation.


and from July 3 to 5 it is the montreal guitar show!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

'Blow by Blow' still my favourite guitar record of all time...!
And dare I say, Jeff Beck had better moments than Jimi.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh My God........stick a fork in me and put me in the ground !!!!!

Jeff Beck at the Montreal Jazz Fest....that's like having the best steak in the best restaurant.

I've seen Jeff many, many times and he has always left me breathless. From the 70's on he continues to become a better and better player with an increasing musical vocabulary. He is never been better than his is right now.
And the venue.....The Jazz Fest is in itself a not to be missed event. Those that have not experienced the buzz on the street during the Fest should make it a must see at some time.

I have to go.........AND........July 6th is my birthday.....Happy Birthday to me !!!! :banana:
Pete


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I have to go.........AND........July 6th is my birthday.....Happy Birthday to me !!!! :banana:
> 
> wow... the stars are all aligned for you!!! see you in montreal!!!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn, and I almost moved to Sherbrooke...I'd love to see Jeff Beck.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, in theory I'm there.....I think the pda site was my worst ecommerce experience yet....

I avoided my Mac or Opera on PC and used explorer instead (after a few Air Canada nightmares). Everything goes smoothly except the field for Prov in the registration has no characters (blank). The same field in the CC entry is fine and I entered "Quebec"

So in theory I have 2 great tix as it confirmed the purchase however there is no page to print you confirmation and the email I received confirming my registration is blank other than the title saying I have an account.... I haven't received the customary confirmation of billing email???

hmmmm.

Andy


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

update, 3 hours later I receive the confirmation as a pdf attachment, but with my province as NWT, should be an easy fix

Andy

update 2: called, fixed!!! now I'm a happy camper


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Did anyone notice that Buddy Guy is also going to be performing...i'm a huge blues fan so this is a must for me. He's been here before and i'm always there.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

My tickets are on the way :banana:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

From TGP:

JEFF BECK WORLD TOUR 2009
Drums: Vinnie Colaiuta Bass: Tal Wilkenfeld Keyboards/Synthesizers: David Sancious

btw, there were some front row tix on MTL craigslist the other day at double face value

Andy


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got my Tix !!!!!!
10th row centre !!!!!!
Whoo Hooo !!!!

And It's my birthday that day...........happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Just got my Tix !!!!!!
> 10th row centre !!!!!!
> Whoo Hooo !!!!
> 
> And It's my birthday that day...........happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me.


Great score Pete! Funny thing...I first saw Jeff Beck on my 16th birthday waaaayyy back in the day in Detroit in the late 70s'. Enjoy! Should be an amazing show as usual.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like Ottawa and Quebec City so far:
http://www.jeffbeck.com/jeffbeck_tour.html

I saw him in Toronto doing the techno thing, along with Jennifer Batten. The music was weird, but she blew me away.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> Looks like Ottawa and Quebec City so far:
> http://www.jeffbeck.com/jeffbeck_tour.html


I think that might be it. The 12th he is in Holland, and the 9th in Quebec City, I am thinking there would be one more show at the most.

Looks like I am flying to Montreal.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

definitely gonna see the legendary jeff in ottawa blues fest! this is more like it, couldn't believe they invited snoop dog last year...bah...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh man, Vinnie Colaiuta on drums! He's one of my favourite drummers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come West Jeff . . . 

TG


----------

